# funditza [fundiță]



## Bântuit

Salut !

M-am ciocnit cu acest cuvânt [ *funditza *] și nu pot să-l găsesc în orice dicţionar pe net ,mă bănuiesc că înseamnă o formă ce se foloseşte să împodobeşte lucruri , de exemplu: îmbrăcăminţi.

Nu sunt sigur dacă este corect sau nu?

Mulţumesc anticipat pentru ajutorul voastră .


----------



## misadro

.. fundiţă = little ribbon


----------



## farscape

(little) bow or bowknot - made with line or ribbon and having two loops and two loose ends.

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Vă mulţumesc la amândoi.


----------



## Miutzu

Bântuit said:


> nu pot să-l găsesc în niciun dicţionar pe net ,mă bănuiesc că înseamnă o formă ce se foloseşte ca să împodobească lucruri , de exemplu: îmbrăcăminţi.
> 
> Mulţumesc anticipat pentru ajutorul vostru.




În conversațiile online se folosesc destul de rar diacriticele, dar în schimb se folosesc: tz = ț, sh = ș, i = î, a = ă/â

Prin urmare: o funditza = o fundiță (diminutiv de la fundă)


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc mult ,*Miutzule*! pentru ajutorul vostru.


----------



## Miutzu

...foarte bun spiritul de observaţie 

Corect este:


> Mulţumesc mult ,*Miutzule*! pentru ajutorul tău.



sau



> Mulţumesc mult *Miutzule*! pentru ajutorul vostru/tău.



În primul caz este o singură persoana căreia îi mulţumeşti (Miutzu), deci se foloseşte obligatoriu singularul.
În al doilea caz, nu este specificat cui îi mulţumeşti şi prin urmare se poate folosi atât singularul cât şi pluralul. Dacă se foloseşte singularul, în contextul de faţă, se înţelege că îi mulţumeşti ultimei persoane care a răspuns. Dacă se foloseşte pluralul, se înţelege că le mulţumeşti tuturor.

Mai simplu este să spui "Mulţumesc mult pentru ajutor!", care se poate folosi în orice situaţie.


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc foarte mult Miutzu pentru lămurirea ta *,*_vostru _era doar o greşeală .


----------

